# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Fixing treads to ply stringers?

## andrew.lisser

I build this small stair case 6 treads using 16mm ply cut stringers. Primarily because a sheet of ply costs about $60 and it was the cheapest way I could build a structural stair. Also I didnt want to use MDF and didn't want to buy wide timer for a cut stinger, only to have it hidden under a stair.  
The stairs are 900mm wide and so the stingers are spaced 300mm apart as per the photo, there are 4 of them. 
I have covered them in MDF so I can use them,  now I want to know how best to finish them. MDF is screwed direct into stingers. I am thinking of useing an MDF riser painted white and timber treads, rise 178mm run is 250mm.  
I want to fix the treads from underneath so as not to see the screw/nail holes. 
Could you advise me on the following, 
A) if I should pull the MDF up and fix timber to the cut stringers using a metal angle or similar.
B) just glue some timber direct onto the mdf.
C) where I can source 285mm treads or do I just buy smaller width timber and but them together.  
Also I am trying to match an existing stair, how can I tell if the existing stair is meranti or tasi oak? they look similar to me. 
photos of new stair attached. 
thanks 
andrew

----------


## Gaza

> I build this small stair case 6 treads using 16mm ply cut stringers. Primarily because a sheet of ply costs about $60 and it was the cheapest way I could build a structural stair. Also I didnt want to use MDF and didn't want to buy wide timer for a cut stinger, only to have it hidden under a stair.  
> The stairs are 900mm wide and so the stingers are spaced 300mm apart as per the photo, there are 4 of them. 
> I have covered them in MDF so I can use them,  now I want to know how best to finish them. MDF is screwed direct into stingers. I am thinking of useing an MDF riser painted white and timber treads, rise 178mm run is 250mm.  
> I want to fix the treads from underneath so as not to see the screw/nail holes. 
> Could you advise me on the following, 
> A) if I should pull the MDF up and fix timber to the cut stringers using a metal angle or similar.
> B) just glue some timber direct onto the mdf.
> C) where I can source 285mm treads or do I just buy smaller width timber and but them together.  
> Also I am trying to match an existing stair, how can I tell if the existing stair is meranti or tasi oak? they look similar to me. 
> ...

  nice job on the stringers but 16mm ply is not strong enough you need use at least 45mm thick LVL or timber. 
to get a nice job you can cladd the stringers with 19mm ply then trowel glue your treads on with flooring glue. 
you can buy 285mm wide timber from timber yards,

----------


## andrew.lisser

I know the 16 mm ply is probably non standard, but I have used 4 stringers for a 900mm wide stair, and I have allowed 150mm from the corner of the tread riser to the edge of the stringer. The stringers are about 1800 long , only 6 steps, 1200mm rise and 1500 run. To use timber I would need 300mm wide timbers and it seems a shame to cut it.  
But I can stiffen it up with some 50x100 screwed to the ply, but it feels solid enough. I'll get my father to bounce up and down and I'll measure the deflection .  
thanks so thats 1 vote for glueing.

----------


## intertd6

there is a standard for stair construction somewheres about.
regards inter

----------

